# Zu Method or Mini Method



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

Anyone using one of these subs in their system? 

I'm looking for a sub for my Zu Druids but with such little information from actual users on these subs I'm a little scared to pull the trigger with out hearing them first.

My short list now is:
JL Audio Fathom f112
Martin logan depth

Zu Mini Method

Thanks


----------

